# Colour of car/sex of owner



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Speakin to a fellow Eos owner this morning and admiring each others Eos's in the snow. I asked her why she'd decided on her particular colour (not going to say what it was, cos don't want the backlash














) and she replied that she thought the car in her colour looked like a woman's car, but in black it looked more masculine. Don't know if she was just being tactful as I have black!!!
I got home and mentioned it to the missus. She told me I shouldn't be talking to strange women in car parks and that she agreed with her






















Any opinions??


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

I am male and went thunder blue and black.
The only "girly" colors I saw were the baby blue color and the beige... just my opinion though.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

I agree with your wife.... don't talk to women in the car park!








sorry, had to do it... but to really answer you question - I, like you, am male and have black. No problems here with the mrs telling me I have a girly car. 
Though the only really "girly" cars (my opinion of course) are the VW beetles and the toyota celicas (newer ones).


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm male and my Eos is black with a red interior.


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

I am male
Eos is White w/ Beige interior


----------



## LDQ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

I'm male and went for Silver - would have gone for black but my current car is black and fancied a change! (Got black leather though as a compromise







)
Lee


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Speakin to a fellow Eos owner this morning and admiring each others Eos's in the snow. I asked her why she'd decided on her particular colour (not going to say what it was, cos don't want the backlash














) and she replied that she thought the car in her colour looked like a woman's car, but in black it looked more masculine. Don't know if she was just being tactful as I have black!!!
I got home and mentioned it to the missus. She told me I shouldn't be talking to strange women in car parks and that she agreed with her






















Any opinions??


heres the girls opinion.......
paprika--can go either way-- girls and boys
silver--can go either way--boys and girls
black is for boys
white is for girls---it's like white ski boots 
wheat is for girls and old men or those approaching 40
eismere is for girls and very secure guys
thunder blue---married men....with dogs
grey is for boys------i like boys







... so i bought a boys car in stick shift no less
Panther Pink 70 Barracuda AAR with a 340 six pack. definitely a boys car---- for boys who knows how to pick up the pink








edited just to make everyone nuts












_Modified by just-jean at 8:33 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just-jean)*

I am Male and went for Eismeer Blue. I guess I must be Metrosexual.

I might have gone Black, but the car I have had for the last 8 years was black. I did go for the Black Leather interior.
I have had Red, Silver, White and Black cars over the years and wanted something different. I liked the Eismeer better than thunder Blue.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (jmg3637)*

White on Beige, car was bought for my wife, but I likely would have gone for either white or red on beige for myself as well.
Kevin








Note:
We only had a choice of white, black, red, eismeir blue, or silver.


_Modified by just4fun at 11:05 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Speakin to a fellow Eos owner this morning and admiring each others Eos's in the snow. I asked her why she'd decided on her particular colour (not going to say what it was, cos don't want the backlash














)

you mean Eism(h)er blue?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (jmg3637)*

I don;t see wheat as for girls... maybe old men, but not girls. girls like the white, the eism(h)er blue, and the red. Put some 18" five spoked rims on the white or red and its for boys!


_Modified by archiea at 10:38 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Funny. When I first proposed the idea of a new Eos to my wife, she said, "Ohh, that's a pretty blue, meaning the Eismeer Blue. I do think it makes a nice fit with the Beige interior, but I wanted something sportier. She did not like silver/wheat at all, and wasn't thrilled about black either. My second choice would have been dark blue, or black. To me, the lines stand out more with the dark colors and I think it makes the car look more aggressive and sporty.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (archiea)*

It's funny how I knew this thread would get quite a few replies quite quickly!!






















Still quite a contencious(spell?) issue mainly for us fellas.
I REALLY don't see mine a girly/feminine car, but I do know a couple of mates liked it, but said they'd have gone for an A4 cos it's more masculine.


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

Male here - Island Grey - Black int


----------



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I don;t see wheat as for girls... maybe old men, but not girls. girls like the white, the eism(h)er blue, and the red. *Put some 18" five spoked rims on the white or red and its for boys*!

_Modified by archiea at 10:38 AM 3-19-2007_

Hey now! I have a white one with moonrock grey interior (sooo much easier to keep clean than the beige, for me anyway) and 18" rims... and I'm a girl!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (Robotop)*

My EOS is in Black with Beige interior. And I am a male. Love this stunning combo, wouldn't trade for anything. I understand that the interior will gets dirty anyways, regardless of the color. Perhaps the only difference is the appearance might looked dirty than other color. At least when I looked at the interior, I will prompt me to give it a buff.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
grey is for boys------i like boys









Is that right...


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

Silver essence with red interior lowered15mm(factory) and 17 inch solitude wheels....No way does it look girly.....As for talking to strange women in car parks............good for you


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (andythai)*

I have never thought of the idea of exterior colour preferences being influenced at all by gender of the purchaser. I suppose if a car company offered a pink car (Mary Kay kind of pink), not too many guys would buy it, simply because when we were kids, we were taught that pink was a colour associated with girls.
Personally, I quite like the Eismeer Blue and Wheat Beige colours - in fact, Wheat Beige would probably be the colour I would choose if I replaced my current Piano Black colour VW with an Eos.
Michael


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (PanEuropean)*

Come on Michael its about time you placed your order,im sure everyone in this forum would like to see a photo of you behind a nice EOS(any colour EOS)


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just-jean)*

Hey, now!
Male, Thunder Blue on Cornsilk Beige. Not married; we live together and she lets me talk to whoever I want!
Of course guys will go for a color that has "Thunder" in it. Sounds great!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I don;t see wheat as for girls... maybe old men, but not girls. girls like the white, the eism(h)er blue, and the red. Put some 18" five spoked rims on the white or red and its for boys!

_Modified by archiea at 10:38 AM 3-19-2007_

Allright, *this* girl used to have a champage ( like the wheat beige) convertible *by choice* granted it had two tone beige and black seats similar to the EOS individual. I also do not like white cars. They look like delivery or company vehicles to me. I like red but already have another red car. Black gets too dirty. Island grey with red interior looks sharp. Thunderblue is nice but again the dirty issue. So what's left - Eismeerblue!!! I would have liked the Shadow blue but not an option here.
There's some stereotypes thrown out the window....


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just-jean)*

Male and married--mine is Thunder Blue. Definitely a guy color...


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (scottjay99)*

My car is white and so am I.







It has cornsilk interior and I am male.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

I agree...
...don't talk to strange women in car parks.








Male, black-on-black Eos owner...tough to argue with your missus.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (neweosowner)*

I'm not so sure a guy wouldn't but a pink car. Back in the day, my dream car was a Panther Pink 70 Barracuda AAR with a 340 six pack. 
And it was VERY pink.


----------



## Sunr1se (Mar 18, 2007)

hmmm...I'm female and I have the Thunder Blue with cornsilk beige. I don't think of it as a guy color. Ok, so I also had my eye on the eismeer blue but there were none available and I didn't want to wait.


----------



## jaminphoto (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (jmg3637)*

I guess I'm metrosexual too. 
My first choice was red. second choice was either shades of blue.
the dealer had the exact option I want in Eismeer, so Eismeer it is.
anyway I really like the color especially in certain lights where the blue looks saturated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so no regret. plus the word eismeer sounds cool (its german for sea of ice).
--ricardo


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I am a 39 year old married male who still gets carded.
I own a WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC Eos, with a cornsilk beige interior. It does not show dirt, and looks pretty frickin manly to me.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_
I own a WHEAT BEIGE METALLIC Eos, with a cornsilk beige interior. .....and looks pretty frickin manly to me.

i opted to say girl instead of OLD man----but since you are aproaching 40 maybe i should edit my origional post


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_Come on Michael its about time you placed your order, I'm sure everyone in this forum would like to see a photo of you behind a nice EOS (any colour EOS)...

Believe me, I would really, really like to order an Eos, but I only have a single-car garage, and right now, it already has a VW in it. Under normal circumstances, I would return my current VW at the end of its 3 year lease (October 2007) and replace it with a new one - an Eos, obviously - but the problem I am facing is that the VW I have now is a bit of a collector car (a W12 Phaeton), and I can't get a new replacement Phaeton in the future if I want, because VW is no longer importing them to North America.
So, for the time being, I am in kind of a holding pattern - not totally sure what to do, whether to keep the current car (which I like very much), or whether to return it and get a new Eos, or whether to just find a Toronto area Eos owner who wants to swap cars for a week or two.
But - if I do get an Eos, I think it will be Wheat Beige. I am sooooooo tired of black cars.







I want something light, cheerful, and upbeat for a change.
Michael


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

Male, Samoa Red/Black leather
chris


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Male, Silver Essence, Moonrock Grey interior


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

Male--- Black/ Black 6 spd manual


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (itsmejerry)*

Male; silver essence with black interior


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (scottjay99)*

All girl - thunderbolt blue, sport trim, 18" wheels


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

Male with Island Gray/Black Sport DSG.
I had a woman approach me in a parking lot and say "Oh, what a cute car!!" Then corrected herself and apologized and said "I'm sorry, I shouldn't say cute, I should say handsome"
Either way I'm happy, it finally got here and summer is on it's way!


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

Male.
Silver with Moonrock Grey.
My last car was a metalic dark grey. I really liked it, but not on the new VWs because of the chrome grill.
I like how the silver blended in really nicely with the grill and that's why I got that colour.
The interior I went for a lighter colour because I find lighter more spacious.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Allright, *this* girl used to have a champage ( like the wheat beige) convertible *by choice* granted it had two tone beige and black seats similar to the EOS individual. I also do not like white cars. They look like delivery or company vehicles to me. I like red but already have another red car. Black gets too dirty. Island grey with red interior looks sharp. Thunderblue is nice but again the dirty issue. So what's left - Eismeerblue!!! I would have liked the Shadow blue but not an option here.
There's some stereotypes thrown out the window....









thanks for proving me right with the Eism(h)er blue....


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
thanks for proving me right with the Eism(h)er blue....










Yep, I'll give you that one.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

OLD married dude whose wife said no to a yellow Mustang Ragtop. Saw Eismeer blue and beige at auto show and wife said 'THAT'S THE CAR WE'RE BUYING!". So we bought one. My friends think it's great color and I/we like it. And I like the 5 spoke wheels. 








Andy


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (swordfish1)*

Female w/ Island Grey w/ black interior. My Jetta is black and a pain to keep clean, so I went w/ something close.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

(Gay - not that it matters) Male, Black on Black. I wanted the cobalt blue that I suppose the ROW got, and was in several photographs before the Eos debuted. I do love shiny black cars tho', they always look expensive. I'm meticulous so having a black car is a challenge, but I love a challenge.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (theothereos)*

Mine is silver essence with red nappa leather. I'm not normally a silver person, but it was a showroom car and the other option was a long wait for my spec.
In some respects it was good that I bought a showroom car, because the more I looked at the pictures and the colours, the less I could make up my mind. It was made worse by the fact that there were so few Eos about, so you could not actually compare colours in the metal. Even now, in the flesh I have only glimpsed a wheat beige (once, at speed going opposite way), black (quite a few) silver (quite a few) and one Leonie Blue, again on the road, so no time to check it out.
If I were to choose, I might have gone for black, or maybe deep black, or Island Grey, or midnight blue, or shadow blue..... with red nappa. 
There is something about a well detailed dark car when it has that polished, really wet look about it. Then again, in reality that lasts about half a day, if you are lucky, so maybe the silver is okay








Norman ( a bloke)












_Modified by Gadgeteer1066 at 8:08 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (Gadgeteer1066)*

Keeping in mind approximately 1 in 12 men are color blind, so about 8% of us don't know what the heck we are talkin' 'bout anyway.
*Mens colors*
White
Black
Red
Silver
Gold
Blue (light or dark)
Green (light or dark)
Yellow
Orange
Grey (light or dark)
*Ladies Colors*
Ebony
Tangerine
Fushcia
Peach
Aqua Marine
Teal
Chartruesse
Eismer
Paprika
Taupe
No offense meant, just trying to lighten up the morning.















Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 10:22 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just4fun)*

Maybe we guys are just too thick to pick up on the nuances of the colours that you list under the "Women" column. I mean, look at the guy's colours - those are all the colours we learn at 3 years of age, the colours you get when you buy the inexpensive set of Crayolas that only has 8 crayons in it. The Women's colours are the really fancy ones that only come in the box with 32 or 64 Crayolas in it.








Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (PanEuropean)*

From my Significant Other "Honey do you like this color ?"
Me "I don't know, do I like this color.."
Makes life much easier..


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_(Gay - not that it matters) Male, Black on Black. I wanted the cobalt blue that I suppose the ROW got, and was in several photographs before the Eos debuted. I do love shiny black cars tho', they always look expensive. I'm meticulous so having a black car is a challenge, but I love a challenge.

You're clearly a closet straight with those color chocies....








Me? stright... wheat beige exterior, beige interior.. I would have opted for a silver or a more metalic light blue with the beige, but no such combo was avialable. I saw an Eism(h)er blue at night and saw that it looked lavender, andman did the color choice leave the table so fast!!







Black is awesome, but like you said is hard to maintain... the blackinterior is a no no for me as a daily driver and being in the sun... otherwise its a great itnerior color..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_...I do love shiny black cars tho', they always look expensive. I'm meticulous so having a black car is a challenge, but I love a challenge.

I have much the same problem. My VW is black, in fact, it has a special kind of paint called 'Klavierlack' (piano-paint) that looks drop-dead stunning when it is perfectly clean and free of surface imperfections. However, it truly is the Mother of All PITA's to even attempt to keep the car looking good all year round.
Proof of this came when I visited the Geneva Auto Salon last week - I saw a black Phaeton there that looked absolutely fantastic, and I was quite depressed to find out that it had the same paint finish on it as my car. At the end of a Canadian winter, my car usually looks like I have been washing it with a wire brush.








Michael
*What it is supposed to look like*

*What it usually looks like*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

or even worse...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

that would be th3 white on blace combo








did you lower it for that(lack of) clearance?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_did you lower it for that (lack of) clearance?









No, in fact, exactly the opposite - the car has air suspension, so if there is a lot of snow, you push a button and the car raises up a bit so it can get over the snow more easily.
Michael


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Keeping in mind approximately 1 in 12 men are color blind, so about 8% of us don't know what the heck we are talkin' 'bout anyway.
*Ladies Colors*

Chartruesse

Kevin










man, I'd LOVE to have a Chartreuse EOS!!!







It's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Colour of car/sex of owner (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
man, I'd LOVE to have a Chartreuse EOS!!!







It's one of my favorite colors.









See that..... I can't even _spell_ those fancy colors!
Kevin


----------

